# Hymer exterior woodwork black paint.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The black paint Hymer use on the plywood underneath the garage is beginning to show signs of age. The coating's not been breached yet & I'd like to respray the exposed areas below the garage doors now that the sun's decided to come out  

Has anyone got a recommendation for a suitable coating. It looks like it's some sort of flexible black coating. I hesitate to say paint, as I'm not sure that's what it is.

TIA, Dave.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*paint*

Hi
yes I would be very interested in any recommendations 
I know the people below do some things to cover this but they do look a bit expensive to get it wrong

http://www.frost.co.uk/automotive

regards
Paul


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
I have been looking at the same problem on my van and thought about using tetrosyl on mine
would be interested in anyones thought about that
cheers frank


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Boink....BTTT


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it this stuff - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t..._nkw=Hymer+underbody+spray&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Mike


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

javea said:


> Is it this stuff - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t..._nkw=Hymer+underbody+spray&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Mike


This is what I used to coat the underbody wood on our Hymer when we bought it last year. Sprays on easily. Dont forget to coat joins between bodywork and wood work well. 
It reminded me of a product called Schutz or something similar that I used to us on my Land Rover.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

kimbo4x4 said:


> javea said:
> 
> 
> > Is it this stuff - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t..._nkw=Hymer+underbody+spray&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> ...


Hi 
what colour did it come up as the write up says it comes out dark brown?

Paul


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Just to revive this thread 

I'm still looking for a solution. The stuff the Hymershop Direct are advertising is this.

It says dark brown ! Has anyone used this stuff ? How dark is it ? I really want it to be black. If this stuff's a different colour to the original I'll need to find an alternative.

Experiences please.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had a tin for ages but not used it on the van.

I sprayed a bit on some cardboard to test....

Where it has had 2 coats I would say its almost black.

With a single coat it looks very dark brown and where there is overspray it looks err.. brown.

Piccie att'd which might help, the colour seems to have been reproduced fairly accurately in the photo if that helps..

Pete


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Many thanks for that Pete.

Couldn't ask for more    

Regards, Dave.


----------

